# Tire Basics for Dummies



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

:storm::storm::storm::storm::storm::smileystooges::smileystooges: well said any way !


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Man paragraphs sure can go a long way when it comes to readability... I won't, and I'm sure most others agree.. read this.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2013LT said:


> Man paragraphs sure can go a long way when it comes to readability... I won't, and I'm sure most others agree.. read this.


Also agree. When I get into a long one I try and break it up. TL,DR at least for the app to try and read all at once. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

2013LT said:


> Man paragraphs sure can go a long way when it comes to readability... I won't, and I'm sure most others agree.. read this.


Sorry, fixed.


----------

